# 3/25 report



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

fished 9am till 12:30 an 6pm till dark,fished north of toronto,ohio side from shore.mornin bite was better than the evening bite.
mornin #'s 
1 drum
1 channel
1 crappy(15'' fish ohio)
2 hybrids 14''
6 white bass all small under 10''
1 lg mouth 14''
4 ky spots (10'' to 14'')
10 smallies biggest 15'' most were about 12''
evening #'s
1 huge drum 
1 walleye 15''
6 saugers biggest 12''
3 ky spots
5 smallies (one real nice 18'')
8 white bass (1 fat 14'' female)
all fish were caught with a 6'6'' med lite lighting rod,gander guide 1500 reel,excel#6 green line throwing 1/8 jig head with a 3'' glow in the dark tail.
twister
ps all were released 2 fight again


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You caught all that in one night.way to go.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1384566]You caught all that in one night.way to go.[/quote]

It's that time of year on the river. And as you can tell, you never know what you'll set the hook into next! Nice job twister!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice report as always. I always look forward to what's going on up river, thanks again!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

yea bad bub,
your right you never know what you are going 2 catch,every fish i got was with'in a 25yrds stretch 10 differant kind of fish!! you got 2 love the river 
its full of fish now but wait till july an aug when you can't buy a bite lol lol
bub i fished the south end of the wall just north of t town,tried 2 keep my jig 
on the current break.i got them swimming the jig,just slowly reeling it in an jigging it off the bottom the mornin they hit it real hard with a nice tap in the afternoon i never realy felt the bite it was like they were just hanging on 2 it.
doboy i never waste my time painting them heads,lol i lose them 2 fast lol lol
remember if you ain't getting snagged you ain't catching fish lol lol and anytime you guys want 2 hook up am game,i like fishing with other peeps i hope 2 learn a new thing or 2 an maybe teach a thing or 2
twister
heres what i tell peeps about twister tails(if a fish eats minnows it will eat a twister)


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice report. That should qualify as a hoopy grand slam!


----------



## Clegg86 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey that's my spot! lol... I usually go old route 7 down to the old wall and head up the bank toward the NC lock. There its a good hole there for sure. Have caught just about everything there. Nice report btw! I've been wondering if its too early for that spot yet, apparently not! Lol





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

That a boy Jimbo, keep throwing those tails !!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> doboy i never waste my time painting them heads,lol i lose them 2 fast lol lol
> remember if you ain't getting snagged you ain't catching fish lol lol and *anytime you guys want 2 hook up am game,i like fishing with other peeps* i hope 2 learn a new thing or 2 an maybe teach a thing or 2
> twister
> heres what i tell peeps about twister tails(if a fish eats minnows it will eat a twister)


*Hey, MrTwister,,,
I'm kinda free this weekend,,, can we get-it-to-gether?*

Hello Rivarat,,, Looks like the rain will stop tonight,,, Hope to make it down Sat, SOMETIME!???
30% Sunday, IF the river comes up a tad,,, it just might help!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello MrTwister,
You said that you use a *3" glow in the dark tail*.

I looked all over EBAY, etc. could only find 1 1/2"
Where did you find 3" GLOW TWISTERS?

Maybe, THEY are the "SECRETE WEAPON" !!! LOL


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i get them from janns ,i been realy sick since the last couple of days i hope i shake this it looksw like a good week coming up
twister


----------

